# My first 40 Breeder Vert



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Finally got this close to complete. I've been working on it for at least 6 weeks. It's not 100% but prett close. I have some of the broms tied with sewing string until they root. Also needs leaf litter (Water Oak hopefully).


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Looks good Antone! 

I like the background with all those chunks!

How will you syphon excess water out?


----------



## wickerstone (Jan 19, 2009)

Looks good, Antone. Really like the background


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

What is the background? GS/Silicone?


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice looking vivarium! Is the background solely coconut bark?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks for the nice comments. For drainage, there is a small bulkhead on the bottom right corner of the bottom panel. You can see the hole for it in the first picture. 

The background is straight coco husk siliconed to Great Stuff.

I have Ficus sagitatta planted on the bottom which should climb and cover, the background as the viv matures. 

I'm hoping to put some larger arboreal species in here since the sliding doors have enough gap to probably allow small species to squeez through.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

I DIG THIS.

Love the wood arrangement in the background.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Looks great, should grow in nice!


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Looks good Antone. Are those broms Vr. erythrodactylon? I put 4 in one of my vivs and can't believe how fast they start to pup. A couple of them even have 3 pups going at once.
What are you thinking about putting in there?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks great, love those V vegans!!


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

very nice, that viv is sweet.. the perfect size tank IMO.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

what thickness glass are the sliding doors? also where did you get the tracking for them?


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

> what thickness glass are the sliding doors? also where did you get the tracking for them?


the vert kit came from Junglebox.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Yup, Dane at Junglebox made it. 

Yeah, there are 3 V vagans and 2 Neo compacta Small Form in there. Hoping they root in the next couple weeks. V vagans can be slow though.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I wanted some std lamasi but I think they could squeeze through. I may end up getting some Uroplatus phantasticus if I can find any.


----------



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Antone, 
You can put some 1/4" x 1/8" window weather seal on one panes of glass and it will keep the frogs and flys in. Doesn't look bad eaither.
Just something I have done in that case. I have had it on 1 tank for over a year and have not needed to replace it yet.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Is it clear? I don't want a black strip down the middle. Most of the reason I wanted this particular setup.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

It\'s usually grey or white.


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

Looks nice..with a fully planted tank, a Uroplatus sp. wouldnt be my first choice though...that is more a bamboo/snake plant/cork tube suited animal.

You might want to look into Anolis sp, Phelsuma sp, Lygodactylus sp, etc....brightly colored diurnal things that will be out and about all day.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

rollinkansas said:


> Looks nice..with a fully planted tank, a Uroplatus sp. wouldnt be my first choice though...that is more a bamboo/snake plant/cork tube suited animal.
> 
> You might want to look into Anolis sp, Phelsuma sp, Lygodactylus sp, etc....brightly colored diurnal things that will be out and about all day.


Yeah, I had planned to slightly rearrange the plant/hard-scape to more branchy type things if the U phantasticus was gonna happen. I DID do some research into them.  

I would prefer some frogs though. El Dorado might work in here too.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Antone, you KNOW you are getting the std lamasi for that viv! Would be awesome. Thats a froggy penthouse right there.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

JaredJ said:


> the vert kit came from Junglebox.





Frogtofall said:


> Yup, Dane at Junglebox made it.
> 
> Yeah, there are 3 V vagans and 2 Neo compacta Small Form in there. Hoping they root in the next couple weeks. V vagans can be slow though.


sweet deal, did not know they made a 40 vert kit. Thanks for the info


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Another good way to minimize the gap between the sliding doors is to get some clear airline tubing, slice it lengthwise for the length of the glass door and to slide it over the edge of the glass. It uses very minimal space and hardly detracts from the look of the tank at all. No black stuff anywhere and keeps a real clean look while being functional. I use it a lot on my 20 verts to close up any gaps and it really works well. 

-Matt


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

McBobs said:


> Another good way to minimize the gap between the sliding doors is to get some clear airline tubing, slice it lengthwise for the length of the glass door and to slide it over the edge of the glass. It uses very minimal space and hardly detracts from the look of the tank at all. No black stuff anywhere and keeps a real clean look while being functional. I use it a lot on my 20 verts to close up any gaps and it really works well.
> 
> -Matt


But then do you have to remove it everytime you open the viv? That would drive me crazy. Haha!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

frogparty said:


> Antone, you KNOW you are getting the std lamasi for that viv! Would be awesome. Thats a froggy penthouse right there.


Shhhh!!!!


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Frogtofall said:


> But then do you have to remove it everytime you open the viv? That would drive me crazy. Haha!


Nope. It sticks pretty well without any adhesive at all on it. If it DOES come off a little bit when you open the door, all it needs is a super small dab of super glue to hold it in place. It closes up the gap, has just enough pressure to fruit fly proof and is super cheap. So far, I havent had to add any super glue to mine to hold them on at all. Everything seems to work just fine without any extra adhesive. 

-Matt


----------



## Nate Mcfin (Sep 22, 2010)

Very nicely done! I went to Junglebox and I didn't see the 40 vert kit. Was it special order? Do these work with aqueon tanks or only specific brands...


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Nate Mcfin said:


> Very nicely done! I went to Junglebox and I didn\\\'t see the 40 vert kit. Was it special order? Do these work with aqueon tanks or only specific brands...


He just started making them, they aren\'t on the site yet. I ordered 2 kits from him but it\'s going a bit slow though, I think he had to wait on glass from his supplier. From the looks of the one Frogtoall posted, they look nice.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Nate Mcfin said:


> Very nicely done! I went to Junglebox and I didn't see the 40 vert kit. Was it special order? Do these work with aqueon tanks or only specific brands...


Yeah it's a new product. I think I'm one of the first, if not THE first, to get one. He wanted some to trial run them first before he puts them up for sale. So far I can say I'd buy another one.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

McBobs said:


> Nope. It sticks pretty well without any adhesive at all on it. If it DOES come off a little bit when you open the door, all it needs is a super small dab of super glue to hold it in place. It closes up the gap, has just enough pressure to fruit fly proof and is super cheap. So far, I havent had to add any super glue to mine to hold them on at all. Everything seems to work just fine without any extra adhesive.
> 
> -Matt


Thanks Matt. I will have to give it a try. I would love to get the std lamasi again. Especially once this viv grows in. I plan to post update shots every month to document progress.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Hey Antone, did that bottom glass panel (the one that\'s 17 3/8\" x 6\") go inside the rim or on the outside? it looks like the glass is inside adn the screen frame is on the lip of the rim. 

I got the glass bottom pieces today and I didn\'t want to put them in wrong before the rest of the kit came.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

It goes on the inside if I remember correctly. I'll look when I get home.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks. Dane emailed me the diagram. I got the bottom panel in and he\'s shipping the rest today.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Well... Its been a while since I updated this thread. This viv hasn't done much. I don't think the lights I have are strong enough to send significant light to the bottom so my Ficus sagittata isn't doing JACK. The bromeliads are growing pretty well. I think the upper most Vriesea vagans will probably start pupping before spring. I added some Dischidia hirsuta to the upper right corner about a week ago. Thats the red form. It should root in and turn solid red in the next month or so. I also plan to add a Pleurothallid (probalby grobyi) to the front projecting branch. I think it would look fantastic.

Still no frogs for this viv. I plan to put some vanzos in here from Chris Miller. I think this viv is perfect for them or at least it will be once it grows in some more. I may have to go and get some good ol' Creeping Fig b/c I REALLY want the background to fill in with foliage.

Enjoy...


----------



## Ross (Feb 10, 2008)

Looking good, Antone. How are your V. vagans doing? I've been wanting to put mine in a viv but I know this is just asking for rot (and these things aren't cheap or common). Any tips for how to avoid this?


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

looks great antone, you just have to love the dimension of the 40 breeder vert. I have 3 waiting to be set up after I move. all the conversion kits are done and in place. 

as for the Vriesea. I just had one rot as well but it looked nothing like that
and was just in a growout. I would say put it at a good angle so it does not hold alot of water and try to get it as close to a vent as possible, maby some airflow over it.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Well, still not growing in like I had hoped it would. I still feel the light intensisty and penetration is an issue. The top half of the viv is great. Things are healthy and growing well. The bottom half is sluggish but the plants are alive and growing. They just aren't growing as fast as I'd like. I have given up hope on the Ficus sagittata. I think I may move to a Philodendron or Ficus pumila this month sometime. Hopefully it'll fill in the background better. The good news is that the bromeliads are pupping well. Two of the 3 Vriesea vagans have pups and one of the Neo. compacta SF has a pup.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

have you considered a circulation fan (preferably mounted in a fashion that pushes air either up or down) to even the humidity throughout the tank? i find that taller tanks have problems due, in large part, to the bottom of the tank being shaded out resulting in a much more humid microclimate in that area. perhaps adding some circulation will help aid the plants growth, and prevent them from staying too moist.

you know a great deal more than i in this area, but ive experienced the growth you describe in my tall tanks as well. and this is how i plan to combat it.

just a thought,
james


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Not really. I was actually having problems with the bottom drying out too much initially. Not sure if you can tell but there are 2 vents on this. Top and bottom. The bottom one now has a piece of clear packing tape over it. Haha. I don't think the problem is the humidity, I really feel its the light and also probably the food source. I don't have any frogs in this one and I'm not fertilizing it with anything either. Maybe I should consider feeding the plants in here until some frogs find their way in...


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Its looking great Antone.

I remember we built our 40b verts around the same time. Mine is doing the same thing. Everything on top is growing good, but the plants on bottom all disappeared except for one and that one seems to be at a standstill on growth.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Looking great!!! Still think you should do the Standard Lamasi over vanzos...lol. A group of different color bastis would look great too. Im building a viv with my V. Vegans right now too


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

>


what plant is this? i have some of it too...


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

boabab95 said:


> what plant is this? i have some of it too...


Dischidia hirsuta red variation


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

rcteem said:


> Dischidia hirsuta red variation
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


guess i should of checked the file name


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

Very nice set-up. I love the backgound very much!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks for the comments everyone. I really wish the plants would grow a bit better at the bottom. I did find these...










...so hopefully they make a difference. There are 2 of them over the viv now.

Chris, I dearly miss my std lamasi and I think you're right, they would look awesome in here. However, after some thought, I feel that I just might put some tree frogs in here. This viv has large leaved foliage and the height and lacks the plant growth and density that I prefer for dart frogs (especially shy species like lamasi and vanzos). I think some type of Agalaychnis or other hylid would really do well in this viv.

I am getting ready to build a few more vivs. Another 40B vert (got 2 empty ones sitting in the garage) and three 20 verts. I am hoping these turn out more to my liking for dart frogs so that I can some day get the lamasi back and finally get my vanzos.


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

i say you spend the $152 you're saving and buy more tanks


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

Frogtofall said:


> Thanks for the comments everyone. I really wish the plants would grow a bit better at the bottom. I did find these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Careful with that bulb please! Those things get hot (220F ish) and could overheat the viv and/or crack the glass. And make sure the top plants don't get too much light!Send me some of those 40B please! lol


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

johnyrocks said:


> Careful with that bulb please! Those things get hot (220F ish) and could overheat the viv and/or crack the glass. And make sure the top plants don't get too much light!Send me some of those 40B please! lol


Haha. Thanks. Noted.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Frogtofall said:


> Haha. Thanks. Noted.


Be ready for your the standard lamasi by frogday next year as I will have the wait list finished by then and it's in your neck of the woods


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

rcteem said:


> Be ready for your the standard lamasi by frogday next year as I will have the wait list finished by then and it's in your neck of the woods
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Deal! I should have another 4-6 done by then.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

I might have to trade you some for a really nice 40 vert planted...lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

That may be possible......


----------

